# Help with a iron on transfer



## kboyte (Apr 19, 2009)

Can anyone help with this image? Some nurses at work wanted to order these but his companies deadline was Oct 27 to order this design. They have asked me if I could do anything like it. I have a cutter and could do it with heat press vinyl but would be way too much work and wouln't look near as good. 

If not this design does anyone have any transfers medical like this one.

thanks
Kim boyte


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I wouldn't suggest you infringe on someone else's design. Copying this design is a clear violation of their copyright.

Have you checked with the various stock transfer design companies? Here is a list: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## kboyte (Apr 19, 2009)

Sorry if if sounded like I was wanting this exact design.

Has anyone seen a stock transfer that would be related this. (Christmas and Nursing together)

I am checking out the list that you sent but still no sign of a Christmas nursing design.

thanks
Kim


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

If you have design software, make your own design. There's plenty of open source (free) software. You'd want a program such as inkscape or any other vector software. Mike


----------

